# Bohning Blazer Fletching Jig



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

*good report thanks!*

The best glue IMHO is Goat tuff!:wink:
Koz


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Nah..if your using wraps..the good old generic "super glue" works a treat and sticks like .."you know what to a blanket"


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

goat tuff even though when re fletching its a pain


----------

